# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  mislim da je počelo

## deni

:shock: 
U 3 sata ujutro me probudio mali bol u stomaku i pritisak u leđima. Jedva sam se namjestila dok sam ponovo zaspala. Jutros u 7 sati ja u wc, a ono krv  :shock: . Uh, jesam se prepala. Nema onog čepa, samo roza vodeni iscjedak, kao da sam dobila.
Je li to počelo?
Prvi mi je porod, ne znam ništa, samo se znam uspaničariti. Ajme, koji me strah obuzeo.
Lagani bolovi u stomaku su počeli.
STRAH ME !!!

----------


## Mayaa

ma joj, kakvi strah... bit će sve super, možda još večeras budeš vitka   :Wink:  i držat ćeš bebu u naručju   :Bouncing: 
opusti se i uživaj, današnjeg dana ćeš se sjećat dok si živa. uživaj u svakom trenutku   :Kiss:

----------


## MGrubi

nemoj se bojati ... sve je to prirodno, samo misli kako ćeš uskoro vidjeti svoje zlato   :Love:  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  

sve će biti uredu, samo se opusti   :Heart:

----------


## aleksandra

:D  :D  :D 
Nemoj se bojati! Uskoro ces upoznati malo zlato i drzati u narucje.
Zelim ti srecu! Vidjet ces da ce biti sve ok. i da je to najljepsi trenutak u zeninom zivotu.

----------


## donna

javite se doktorici možda da pogleda...sretno !  :Smile:

----------


## ZO

sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## majka

:D 
Sretno, Deni!!!!

----------


## Zara1

~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno!

----------


## bjuma

sretno  :Heart:

----------


## deni

Drage moje, odoh ja do bolnice, jer su trudovi dobro počeli, pa šta bude, javim vam.

----------


## Nicol

Hej, deni! Točno znam kako ti je jer sam u istoj situaciji. Probudila se  jutros oko 7 kad ono boli trbuh kao da sam bobila m.  Maloprije kada sam bila na wc-u, primjetila sam na papiru nešto kao rozasti iscjedak ili sukrvica, nemam pojma... :/   
 Nisam još nikome ništa rekla dok nebudem 100% sigurna. Inače i leđa me bole još od jučer.  
A jeli nam počelo? Ne znam, ali je i mene strah jer mi je isto prvi put. 
Drži se i javi novosti...   :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

nicol sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## jadranka605

cure, da brođe šta brže i lakše
~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## aleksandra

Zene moje zelim vam da sto prije i bezbolnije rodite! :D

----------


## Thlaspi

*deni* i *Nicol* sretno vam bilo i da se što prije mazite sa svojim bebicama   :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Trixie

*deni i nicol*  ~~~~~~~~~ za vas i vaše bebe   :Heart:

----------


## koksy

Sretno cure!

A imam i ja pitanje. Imam kontrakcije vec 2 sata tocno na 15 minuta. Nisu jako bolne, onako tipicne BH samo malo boli u podrucju cijelog trbuha. u krizima me ionako boli cijeli dan a sinoc mi je iscurio cep. 
Jel i meni pocelo ili je to samo pripremno?

----------


## momze

deni, sretno! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  

Koksy, vrlo je moguce da je pocelo. prati ucestalost tj. trajanje i razmak trudova. kada su ti na 5 minuta (a traju po 30-45 sekundi) polako se spremi za rodiliste. 
sretno!   :Smile:

----------


## koksy

Lazna uzbuna   :Crying or Very sad:  
Poslje tusiranja sve je prestalo, jos uvijek sam 2u1 i nista se ne dogada...

----------


## malena beba

cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Loryblue

deni, sretno.  :Heart:  
nadam se da se već sada maziš sa svojom bebicom  :Heart:

----------


## Brunda

Cure, sretno!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## MGrubi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## rayna

*deni,nicol,koksy* ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## deni

Cure, ja rodila. Ne mogu da sjedim od epiziotomije, pa vam se javljam stojeći, pa neću dugo. Trajalo je kratko, za 2,5 h od probijanja vodenjaka, uz jake trudove sam rodila. Hvala na vibrama, značila mi je vaša podrška i savjeti. Javiću se sa pričom.
pozdrav.

----------


## Brunda

Deni, čestitam  :D  :D

----------


## Loryblue

ovo je stvarno brzinsko i rađanje i javljanje.

deni, čestitam :D   :Heart:

----------


## aleksandra

Deni,Cestitam od srca! :D

----------


## donna

čestitke!
svaka čast na tako brzom i lakom porodu !!!  :Heart:

----------


## rayna

*cestitke deni*,vec ste doma?

----------


## majka

Bravo, Deni! :D 
Čestitam!!!

----------


## ZO

Čestitam deni, bravo  :D

----------


## malena beba

cestitam deni!!! :D 

sto je sa ostalim curama? jeste jos 2 u 1?

----------


## sibell

*deni*, cestitamo!!!  :D

----------


## Nicol

Eto da se i ja konačno javim. Kod mene slična priča kao i kod deni. Oko 9 na veče sam došla u rodilište, u deset sam bila u boksu a u pola 1 sam rodila.  :D  Također samo dva i pol sata s jakim trudovima i rodio se Borna! Mm je bio samnom cijelo vrijeme i sve je prošlo ok. Ni ja ne mogu dugo sjediti pa se javim sa svojom pričom čim malo dođem k sebi. 
Puno pusica od mene i mog malca!!  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## majka

Nikol, bravo za tebe i Bornu !  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## zizi

Nicol, čestitam!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## malena beba

cestititke   :Heart:

----------


## ZO

nicol čestitam!!!  :D   :Heart:

----------


## ana-blizanci

> nicol čestitam!!!  :D

----------


## Elinor

*Deni i Nicol*, čestitam od srca! :D   :Bouncing:   :Klap:

----------


## UdavDave

Deni i Nicole,  :D 

Koksy, štase čeka  :Smile: ?

----------


## bjuma

cure, sinoc pocelo probadati u ledjima... poslije nista... zaspala, jutros se probudila...
medjutim, evo, cijelio dan bolovi slicni menstrualnim, mada nemaju razmake.
bilo je svega nekoliko kapljica krvi (i to pravo sitnih na gacicama), prije bih rekla tackica. 
je li to- to?
 :D danas ulazim u 39. sedmicu?

----------


## TinnaZ

kako si sad?
Meni je tako trajalo od večeri prethodnog dana, do 23h sljedeći dan, tek oko 17h su me prišarafali pravi trudovi, da sam znala da je to to.
Ali takvi porodi su super, kad odradiš laganini 80% nesiguran je li je ili nije.

----------


## bjuma

evo mjerim... 
buni me sto nema tog famoznog cepa. sjedim kod muza na poslu i kuliram. necu jos nista da mu kazem, ali cini mi se da se, evo, javlčja drugo "stezanje" deset muinta poslije proslog.  :/  :?

----------


## TinnaZ

ja se ne sjećam čepa sa prvog poroda.
Možda da malo legneš, otuširaš se itd., pa vidiš hoće se pojačati kad se opustiš.

----------


## bjuma

sad kao da se smirilo, to jest jos uvijek imam osjecaj neugode u ledjima, ali razmaci ponovo nisu pravilni. vise je, nekako, kontinirano nezgodno.   :Sad:

----------


## TinnaZ

od toga osjećaja, pa do poroda meni ti je prošlo 24h   :Smile:  , od čega sam 2/3 provela doma.

----------


## bjuma

lijepo. u svakom slučaju, znači- tu smo, jos sasvim malo...  :D  :D  :D 
hvala TinnaZ  :Heart:   :Heart:  
što si tu i sto me bodriš
 :Love:

----------


## TinnaZ

probaj se odmoriti, laganini porodi znaju biti iscrpljujući

----------


## malena beba

ni meni nije bilo cepa na prvom porodu. opusti se, prati razmak, nemoj zuriti u bolnicu.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Anemona

Kod mene se isto nikakav sluzni čep nije "pojavio", samo lagani rozo smeđi iscjedak, u bolnicu sam došla 5 prsta otvorena nakon cjelonoćnih trudova koje sam praktički prespavala.  :D 
Ja sam stalno mislila da su lažni trudovi jer me uopće nije jako boljelo, čekala sam da počne boljeti, a nakon što su več sat vremena bili na 3 minute ipak sam za svaki slučaj otišla u bolnicu i naravno rodila. Što se može, luda prvorotka.   :Laughing:

----------


## TinnaZ

čuj, nisam sigurna da bi ti tako lagano bilo da si bila u bolnici.
Prvo, stres čini svoje, a možda bi ti pokušavali i ubrzati porod dobro nam poznatim sredstvima i metodama u stilu "da se prije riješite".
Nekada žena najbolje osjeća kako se treba ponašati, i kada treba a kada ne treba ići. Nije pametno sve što izgleda pametno.

----------


## devet_mjeseci

Cure čestitam!!!  :D   :Love:  
Ajme, tako se nadam da ću u drugom porodu dobiti trudove prirodnim putem i odraditi ih kod kuće. Bila sam na induciranom porodu i ležala satima na lijevom boku... Kad ovo čitam, poželim ponovno roditi.   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## devet_mjeseci

Po pitanju čepa - meni je ispao, ali trudova nije bilo niti je puknuo vodenjak. Inače, kad ispadne čep, ne može biti zabune - veliki sluzavi i sukrvavi grumen. Fuj, sva sam se naježila kad sam ga vidjela.  :Razz:   A s obzirom da je plodna voda bila lagano zamućena odlučili smo se u dogovoru s liječnikom na inducirani porod. I definitivno nije lakše odraditi porod u bolnici (barem ne kod nas). Stres, strah, priključena si na CTG, ležiš na lijevom boku (ili desnom), oko tebe se mota osoblje... Ne znam, sve bih dala da sljedeći porod počne prirodno i da budem kod kuće do posljednjih sati.

----------


## bjuma

hej drage moje,

nišššššššš.... malo smo se istrzali nekji dan, ali na kraju se smirilo. i- evo meeeee. 
jučer sam bila na pregledu- monty piton je mala beba za ono sto sam dozivjela... pa stvarno ne mogu da vjerujem. uglavnom, nisam otvorena ni milimetar, tako je doktor rekao. imam bijelo pranje, ali ništa strašno. 

i eto... još uvijek čekam...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TinnaZ

ajde barem ćeš biti opuštenija kad te drugi puta primi, jer ćeš misliti nije to opet ništa   :Laughing:

----------


## bjuma

> ajde barem ćeš biti opuštenija kad te drugi puta primi, jer ćeš misliti nije to opet ništa


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

inače, ne spavam već drugu noć... tek ujutro uspijem zaspati koji sat. osjećam se grozno!
 :Sad:

----------


## TinnaZ

ma uživaj još malo, bez brige neće dijete pobjeći van da ne znaš   :Laughing:

----------


## Jelcek

Cure možete malo bolje opisati kontrakcije? Ja sam sad u 36. tjednu i ujutro sam imala osjećaj kao da bu beba ispala van, takav pritisak mi se pojavio. Ne znam kak da to drugačije opišem. Odležala sam par sati i sad je sve ok. Da li su to kontrakcije? Makar, to mi je više bio kao neki pritisak prema dolje.
A se osjeti kad se beba počne spuštati?

----------


## kristina_zg

uh...meni se čini da bih ja mogla skoro...već par noći me drže menstrualni bolovi i bol u leđima, jučer je bilo puno jače, eto i sad me preko dana boli..vidjet ćemo jel bude kaj od tog ili ne :/ 
ja već dugo imam kontrakcije, to su kao neka stezanja, presijecanja..i onda kako se bliži vrijeme porodu one postaju sve bolnije- evo kao što su sad meni..

----------


## kristina_zg

jel baš moram mjeriti trudove ili da odem kad postanu jakooo bolni i česti..imam  trudove, češći su ali nisu toliko bolni i još bih ostala doma, zapravo što dulje.  :/

----------


## mikka

ostani doma sto dulje, ili, ako te frka, odi do bolnice pa tamo seci okolo. kad ti dode da onog tko te nesto pita katapultiras na mjesec, i kad se pocnes pitati sta je meni ovo trebalo, e onda odi unutra  :Grin: 

sretno  :Love:

----------


## mikka

aha, a sat pospremi u ladicu. nece ti nista previse pomoci, mozda samo odmoci  :Wink:

----------


## kristina_zg

ma baš mi je to sve glupo, nisam prvorotka a i dalje nisam sigurna, danima osjećam kako će uskoro jer me prate bolovi (i na zadnjem pregledu ctg očitao trudove) i sad me baš uhvatili češći, recimo u 5 min na svakih nekoliko sekundi, pa se sad malo smirilo.taman budem uvjerena kako je to to, i onda zatišje....u svakom slučaju ostajem doma što dulje dokle god bude izdrživo..hvala  :Love:

----------


## mikka

meni su cure (kad sam bila u otprilike istom stanju kao i ti, samo odlucna da ostajem doma) rekle da odem u kadu. ako se pojaca--to je to, a ako stane--onda je to samo zagrijavanje. dakle--pravac kada  :Kiss:

----------


## kristina_zg

> aha, a sat pospremi u ladicu. nece ti nista previse pomoci, mozda samo odmoci


e to me najviše interesira..jer mi se zaista ne opterećuje satom..

----------


## kristina_zg

> meni su cure (kad sam bila u otprilike istom stanju kao i ti, samo odlucna da ostajem doma) rekle da odem u kadu. ako se pojaca--to je to, a ako stane--onda je to samo zagrijavanje. dakle--pravac kada


može i tuš?  :Smile:  kad se svi pospreme na spavanac pa da imam mir i tišinu

----------


## mikka

jes. sasvim sigurno ces znati kad je porod blizu svom zavrsetku  :Smile:

----------


## kristina_zg

znači, topla voda bi ih trebala pojačati..ajde vidjet ćemo :D

----------


## mikka

aha, ono je bio odgovor na post sa satom  :Smile: 

tus? valjda moze, ja sam si napravila kupku i jos se polijevala tusem. valjda i tusiranje ima istu svrhu--opustanje. bring it on.

----------


## vindira

Ja sam isto malo zbunjena.Od jutra me počelo šerafiti u donjim leđima pa prema gore do sredine i ko da me želudac boli,stvarno ne znam kako bi opisala.Jer možda i meni počelo?Zbunjena sam jer mene ne boli trbuh nisko nego gore,čini mi se unutra između maternice i kičme pa zato sumnjam na želudac.

----------


## kristina_zg

Pričekaj dovoljno dugo da se uvjeriš, ako postane bolnije to je to, meni još to nije to, a vidiš otkad me zeza  :Mad:  Danas sam bila na pregledu i otvorena sam dobra 2 prsta, trudova nisam imala ali doktor veli da bi to moglo jako brzo..vidjet ćemo  :Cekam:  Bitno da smo se oboje složili sa stavom - samo neka krene prirodno :D

----------


## L&L0809

joj, kristina, sad malo citam postove, pa ti od pocetka 5mj imas trudove  :shock:  znam, ne one prave, al ipak... ma, nadam se da ce zbilja skoro. sretno!

----------


## kristina_zg

Ne znam ni sama kaj je ono bilo, ali da je boljelo- boljelo je  :Grin:  
Sad znam da bude skoro, kaj je previše previše je  :Laughing:

----------


## vindira

Joj cure meni se smirilo.Imala sam 2 puta proljev i time sam riješila bol u želucu.Doslovno sam piškila kroz guzu  :Embarassed:  A bolovi u leđima su još neko vrijeme trajali i sad se sve smirilo.Sad sam malo razočarana jer sam mislila da je krenulo pošto sam ujutro molila svog dečeca da mama više ne može, pogotovo u ovim vrućinama i nek izađe sad van,da je dosta bilo.A on ko pravo  muško, samo linijom lakšeg otpora   :Mad:

----------


## kristina_zg

ali ovo sa proljevom zaista zvuči kao čišćenje pred porod :/ Držim fige da to ipak bude skoro  :Kiss:

----------


## L&L0809

cure, nasi bebaci su zapravo jako uvidjavni   :Razz:   pa tko bi sad jos po ovim vrucinama radjao, oni lijepo cekaju da malo zahladi pa ce onda na svjetlost dana   :Grin:

----------


## vindira

Hvala. A vidim da je tvoj bebač tvrdoglav ko i moj pošto ti prošao termin pa  ja tebi želim još danas  :Grin:

----------


## kristina_zg

definitivno nosimo male zafrkante/zafrkantice  :Smile:

----------


## vindira

A imam još jedno pitanje; ako imaš trud u donjem dijelu trbuha, onakav kakav opisujete kao menstrualna bol,jel obavezno trbuh tvrd ili ne mora biti? :? Naime ja osjećam tupu bol u donjim leđima i neku blagu kao menst.u donjem dijelu trbuha,ali mi nije tvrd.Totalno sam zbunjena :?  :?  :?

----------


## mikka

ne mora biti tvrd. ja sam imala te kao menstrualne grceve u naletima, kod mene je to bilo otvaranje. i onda je nakon par sati iz tih grceva krenuo nagon za tiskanje. ono sto se cesto opisuje kao trudovi, nesto iz ledja prema nekud, to nisam ni imala. 

ne boj se, skuzit ces trudove  :Grin:  . samo se fino opusti i uzivaj, uskoro ces vidjeti svoju bebu  :Heart:

----------


## Lutonjica

> ono sto se cesto opisuje kao trudovi, nesto iz ledja prema nekud, to nisam ni imala.


ja to isto nisam imala, ni u jednom ni u drugom porodu.
također, nisam imala niti ravnomjerno raspoređene, pravilne trudove, uopće.
tvrdoće/mekoće se ne sjećam, nisam to pratila

----------


## Smajlić

ja nisam imala bolove u leđima, niti mi se trbuh nešto stvrdnjavao. Mene je više boljelo prema naprijed. Ak se dobro sjećam :/

----------


## dani1

Ja nisam imala bolove u kičmi, niti menstrualne bolove, već odmah kao da me tjera na WC, ali ništa nejde van, dakle nagon za tiskanjem i to odmah na dvije minute do 30 sek., dosta nepravilno.

----------


## L&L0809

cure, pomoc, ako ima netko na forumu - u 5 mi je puknuo vodenjak, od trudova jos nista, ne znam koliko da cekam da odem u bolnicu. plodna voda je ok, prozirna, trbuh mi se smanjio tak da su svi bolovi nestali, i sad bi mogla biti trudna jos 6mj   :Smile:  
mislila sam pricekati svoje trudove, a ak ne dodju do 8,9 ujutro (kad mi se mali probudi), da odemo u bolnicu - imam 15min do bolnice, al bi htjela izbjeci drip... 
evo, u plan poroda sam napisala da ne zelim da mi buse vodenjak - to cu i dobiti  :D  jos kad bi dobila i sve ostalo (ne drip, ne epi).

dakle, kad da odem u bolnicu?????

----------


## dani1

Kao prvo sretno, nadam se da si do sada već dobila trudove. Mislim da sam negdje na forumu pročitala koliko od puknuća vodenjaka, tj istjecanja plodne vode pa do poroda smije ? proći. Mislim da je bio neki podatak od 14-15 sati,zbog opasnosti od infekcije, ali nemoj me držati za riječ, evo progoglam pa ti javim, možda sam ti sada rekla glupost, nadam se da ima netko sa sličnim iskustvom pa da ti javi TOČNO.

----------


## dani1

Evo našla sam nešto možda pomogne.

Pucanje membrana može rezultirati iznenadnim naletom tekućine ili polaganim, ravnomjernim kapanjem, ponekad toliko neprimjetnim da ga je teško razlikovati od urinarne inkontinencije.
U većini slučajeva vodenjak će puknuti nakon početka trudova, no u nekim slučajevima, on može puknuti prije nego što žena osjeti trudove. Općenito, preporučuje se da se porod obavi u roku od 24 sata nakon puknuća vodenjaka kako bi se izbjegla opasnost od infekcije iako mnogi liječnici danas sumnjaju u utemeljenost vremenskog ograničenja. 

Ali imam neki filing da si ti već u rodilištu, a možda je već i gotovo?

----------


## Tami25

je, L&L je rodila, malo prije tvoje prve poruke  :D

----------


## dani1

Znala sam, imala sam neki dobar filing, sve najbolje od srca   :Heart:

----------


## vindira

Cure ja sam prošle nedjelje rodila zdravog dečka Maru :D  :D  :D

----------


## Smajlić

> je, L&L je rodila, malo prije tvoje prve poruke  :D


Nije pravo mjesto, ali čestitaaaam!!!!

----------


## Smajlić

> Cure ja sam prošle nedjelje rodila zdravog dečka Maru :D  :D  :D


ooo, i tebi isto čestitam!!!! :D

----------


## klarah

> Cure ja sam prošle nedjelje rodila zdravog dečka Maru :D  :D  :D


Čestitam :D  :D  :D 

Bravo  :Heart:  . Puno sreće.

----------

